# Year/model help



## rmissildine (Feb 1, 2019)

Franco432,
I don't know how you would find the year or model of that trailer. But let me say this, or ask this. Do you plan on putting a horse in this trailer?
The outside skin can be sanded, bead blasted, etc., But how's the rest of it?
From your second picture with what appears to be a serial number, possibly on the tongue, I see a lot of deterioration of the metal, ie rust.
What does the under frame look like? 

In my years working with metal, what I'm seeing in the pictures is an indication of a whole lot of work. 

If the under frame is beginning to rust as bad as the area in the picture, then I'd have to say that you will spend more on refurbishing that trailer than what you could buy a good used one for.
I don't mean to sound negative, but even if you paint the outside and inside, and put new floor boards in, will the floor supports withstand the weight of a horse? I am of course assuming that you intend to use it for hauling horses...
On another note, does it matter who made it or what year it is? Unless you plan on selling it as a particular brand and model???



All I'm saying is just be CAREFUL of how you intend to use that trailer.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm no help on the trailer make and model but your profile picture makes you look like you could be the doppelganger of a lady I grew up with. I had to do a double take when I first looked at this thread. You don't happen to live in AZ and are related to a family with the last name Franklin do you? LOL! that would be really odd if you were actually related to them.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

It's been years for me, but in some states, if you don't have a title or registration for the trailer, and its obviously very old, you can take it to an agricultural weight/scale center, get it weighed, and use the paperwork to get it titled as homemade. Looks to be from the 60's early 70's, so I agree with @rmissildine that with all that rust showing, the metal frame and axles may be beyond repair. Not sure I'd want to put a horse in it. 

Having said that, we all have to start somewhere. My first horse trailer was the same style as yours, I put a LOT of work into fixing it up, sold it got a better one, repeat 4 times until I finally graduated to affording a new all aluminum trailer. I learned a whole lot about wiring, grinding rust, bondo, wheel bearings, brakes, floors in the process. Good luck.


----------

